# Flush or Recessed LED's 6" Ovals???



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Looking to put some 6" oval or surface mount LED's on my headache rack, 2 facing backwards 2 on the sides. looking at these so far,

Whelen: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365296_200365296

Sound Off: http://soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/surfacemnt/sm_O6G2.htm (Business partner has 4 of these, we havent put them on yet)

Any other ideas


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

I sell many of the sound off ones, however I have never seen a whelen one in person. So id go with a sound of light, great angle and super bright, look great either way with or without dress rings depending on where your mounting them, if i cut them into a chrome bumper i use the dress rings, otherwise the grommet mount is great too.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Are they able to be synced together or are they independant from each other?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

H&HPropertyMait;1326194 said:


> Looking to put some 6" oval or surface mount LED's on my headache rack, 2 facing backwards 2 on the sides. looking at these so far,
> 
> Whelen: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200365296_200365296
> 
> ...


That whelen is the Oooooolllllddddddd 500 series with gen1 LED's, they're worth about 10 bucks, yet northern takes that old crap and makes it seem like it worth something to unsuspecting buyers. I had those same lights on my truck 10 years ago, and LED's have come a loooooong ways since then. Get some Whelen Tir6 or Lin6 with the grommet mount, you can thank me later. The place I use is vlsusa .com or I'd bet strobes n more (sponsor on here) can set you up for about the same price as vls.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

For the 6 + 1/2" oval lights, you can get a bracket like this one to mount them to your back-rack. Works with the grommet mount kit.

http://www.awdirect.com/truck-lite-...uot-oval-lights-60720/bezels-brackets-panels/


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

These look like the new generation LED linear. Grommet mount on bottom of page.

http://www.sirennet.com/wh50-02z-r.html


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

wizardsr;1326704 said:


> That whelen is the Oooooolllllddddddd 500 series with gen1 LED's, they're worth about 10 bucks, yet northern takes that old crap and makes it seem like it worth something to unsuspecting buyers. I had those same lights on my truck 10 years ago, and LED's have come a loooooong ways since then. Get some Whelen Tir6 or Lin6 with the grommet mount, you can thank me later. The place I use is vlsusa .com or I'd bet strobes n more (sponsor on here) can set you up for about the same price as vls.


Yeah im not really a fan of 5mm leds but i know whelen makes good stuff, but the 500 series lin6 model looks awesome. so that or the sound off more then likely. didnt think i'd get this much feedback. thanks for the help guys


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Hubjeep;1326922 said:


> These look like the new generation LED linear. Grommet mount on bottom of page.
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/wh50-02z-r.html


i like this a lot. thanks! and i'll be getting a responder lin6 so with all the lights being whelen they'll look great synced together.


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

yes, they can be synched. they have a mess of different patterns.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Sno What;1326784 said:


> For the 6 + 1/2" oval lights, you can get a bracket like this one to mount them to your back-rack. Works with the grommet mount kit.
> 
> http://www.awdirect.com/truck-lite-...uot-oval-lights-60720/bezels-brackets-panels/


looks like a nice piece, but my lights are going to be in the rack, all flush mounted.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

go with a set of Whelen Ions


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

kitn1mcc;1327146 said:


> go with a set of Whelen Ions


Do they make linear ones? These look like the older tir style.
http://www.sirennet.com/whionsm.html

Now that I think about it, something like the Ion's may look better than mounting oval brackets, it would be one thing if the backrack had oval cutouts already.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

kitn1mcc;1327146 said:


> go with a set of Whelen Ions


They look nice, heck any product from whelen is nice. I'd like to gave everything flush mounted, once our first truck is finished I can show you guys.
But everything including some 4" piaa's (4) will be flush/ recessed. I really like the 500 series super led the ion would make a good light for our spreader


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Hubjeep;1327451 said:


> Do they make linear ones? These look like the older tir style.
> http://www.sirennet.com/whionsm.html
> 
> Now that I think about it, something like the Ion's may look better than mounting oval brackets, it would be one thing if the backrack had oval cutouts already.


Think those would look good on a salter?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Star has some good lights that are cheaper. I'm getting a couple to put on my Headache rack facing forward for more viability.

http://star1889.com/products/star-warning-systems/LED-Lighting/Model-DLXT-Series-LED-Warning-Lights.asp

This model is flush mount so there is no drilling or cutting for the grommet style.

....


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

White Gardens;1327538 said:


> Star has some good lights that are cheaper. I'm getting a couple to put on my Headache rack facing forward for more viability.
> 
> http://star1889.com/products/star-warning-systems/LED-Lighting/Model-DLXT-Series-LED-Warning-Lights.asp
> 
> ...


Guy I know in town has those on his tool box, they are ok. He has been thru 2 sets in 2 years


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

H&HPropertyMait;1327566 said:


> Guy I know in town has those on his tool box, they are ok. He has been thru 2 sets in 2 years


Yeah, they look like Gen1 LED's...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the ION are no linear and facing rear dont need to be linear


----------

